# The best supplement to take in the morning



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

What is the best supplement to take in the morning?
I am taking a multivitamin, D3, fish oil, Turmeric. Supplements to my lifting and dieting. The Multivitamin etc, are ESSENTIALS to my overall well being and I feel the difference when I don't take them.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

What's yours?


----------

